# Rejection Ltr for German Job seeker visa



## ravighatkar (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello

I had applied for German job seeker visa in 2014 at Mumbai Consulate, which was rejected on the ground " the motive for the application is not substantiated". Later due to some reasons, i misplaced the letter somehow.

After that, i want to apply for a UK visa, for which they are asking to present the rejection letter. I need a source where i can obtain the visa letter.

German Embassey is saying that due to Covid19 then are not entertaining visa queries. VFS Mumbai is asking to contact the German Consulate.

Need the help urgently.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You can try to contact the Auswärtiges Amt:


https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/service/buergerservice-faq-kontakt


----------



## ravighatkar (Jul 27, 2020)

*Thanks for reply*

I have raised a query on the above contact form, let us hope they help.

Meanwhile if you have any means of tracking the visa history using Passport number, then please share, or any sort of information is appreciated


----------

